# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  أحكام محكمة النقض - الإثبات (إعتراف)3

## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 10971 لسنة 60 ق ، جلسة 9-12-1991
الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(2)   إثبات " إعتراف " 
- أخذ الحكم باقرار الطاعن بالتحقيقات . لا يعيبه . ما دام لم يرتب عليه وحده الأثر القانوني للاعتراف .

(3)  إثبات " إعتراف "- إستدلالات 
- حق مأمور الضبط القضائى فى سؤال المتهم . دون استجوابه . المادة 29 إجراءات 
الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال . تقدير صحته وقيمته فى الاثبات . موضوعى . 
حق المحكمة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أجوار التحقيق وان عدل عنه . متى اطمأنت اليه .

 (4)  إثبات " إعتراف " 
- البحث فى صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من انتزاع الاعتراف منه بالاكراه . موضوعى .

القاعدة 
2- من المقرر أنه لا يقدح فى سلامة الحكم أخذه بإقرار الطاعن بالتحقيقات طالما أن الإقرار قد تضمن من الدلائل ما يعزز أدلة الدعوى الأخرى ، و ما دامت المحكمة لم ترتب عليه وحده الأثر القانوني للاعتراف .   

3- من المقرر طبقاً لنص المادة 29 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يسأل المتهم عن التهمة المسندة إليه دون أن يستجوبه تفصيلاً و أن يثبت فى محضره ما يجيب به المتهم بما فى ذلك اعترافه بالتهمة و يكون هذا المحضر عنصراً من عناصر الدعوى للمحكمة أن تستند إلى ما ورد به ما دام قد عرض مع باقى أوراق الدعوى على بساط البحث فى الجلسة و لها أن تعول على ما تضمنه محضر جمع الاستدلالات من إعترافات ما دامت قد أطمأنت إليه ، لما هو مقرر من أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها و قيمتها فى الإثبات بغير معقب ما دامت تقيمه على أسباب سائغة ، و لها سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق بما فى ذلك محضر الضبط و إن عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى إطمأنت إلى صدقه و مطابقته للحقيقة و الواقع .

4- من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع دون غيرها البحث فى صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد أنتزع منه بطريق الإكراه .   

سنة المكتب الفنى " 42 " رقم الصفحة - 1307 - قاعدة رقم - 181 - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 11023 لسنة 61 ق ، جلسة 21-3-1993

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(5) إثبات " إعتراف ".
- حق محكمة الموضوع فى الآخذ باعتراف المتهم فى اى دور من ادوار الحقيق ولوعدل عنه شرط ذلك ؟ 
عدم إلتزام المحكمة فى أخذها باعتراف المتهم أن تلتزم نصه وظاهره لها تجزئته واستباط الحقيقة منه كما كشف عنها .

القاعدة:
5- من المقرر إن لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة المطلقة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أى من أدوار التحقيق ولو عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى اطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع والمحكمة فى ذلك ليست ملزمة فى أخذها باعتراف المتهم أن تلزم نصه وظاهره بل لها أن تجزئه وأن تستنبط منه الحقيقة كما كشف عنها .

سنة المكتب الفنى "  44" رقم الصفحة - 296 -    قاعدة رقم -39  - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 11646لسنة61ق،جلسة 9-3-1993

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(1)  إثبات " إعتراف ".


(5) إثبات " إعتراف " .
- النعى ببطلان الاستجواب . لاجدوى منه . مادام الحكم أخذ الطاعن بإعترافه بتحقيقات النيابة والمستقل عن الإجراء المدعى ببطلانه .



القاعدة:
1- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من العناصر التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الإثبات ولها دون غيرها البحث فى صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد أنتزع منه بطريق الأكراه، ومتى تحقق أن الأعتراف سليم مما يشوبه واطمأنت إليه كان لها أن تأخذ به بما لا  معقب عليها ولها أن تأخذ بأعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق متى اطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للواقع ولو عدل عنه.

5- لما كان الحكم لم يأخذ فى أى موضع منه بما جاء بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات فأنه لا جدوى من تعييب الحكم فى خصوص عدم الرد على الدفع ببطلان الاستجواب طالما أن الحكم قد أخذ الطاعن باعترافه بتحقيقات النيابة وهو من عناصر الأثبات المستقلة عن الإجراء المدعى ببطلانه.

سنة المكتب الفنى "  44" رقم الصفحة -  246-    قاعدة رقم -32  - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 12298   لسنة 62 ق جلسة   22- 1-2001

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (4)    إثبات " إعتراف "


القاعدة

4-   لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يعول في الإدانة على اعتراف الطاعنة ولم يشر إليه في مدوناته، ومن ثم فإن دعوى الخطأ في الإسناد لا تكون مقبولة.




" سنة المكتب الفنى "  52   " رقم الصفحة - 15  -  قاعدة رقم –   25-  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 12669 لسنة 61ق،جلسة4 -4-1993

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(3) إثبات " إعتراف ". محكمة الموضوع 
- تقدير صحة الاعتراف وقيمته فى الإثبات . موضوعى
 تقدير محكمة الموضوع عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن إعترافه كان وليد إكراه لا معقب عليها ما دامت تقيمه على أسباب سائغة .
سلطان الوظيفة فى ذاته بما يسبغه على صاحبه من إختصاصات وإمكانيات لا يعد أكراها .
شرط ذلك ؟



القاعدة:
3- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الإثبات ولها أن تأخذ به متى اطمأنت إلى صدقة ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع، وكما أن لها أن تقدر عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه بغير معقب عليها ما دامت تقيم تقديرها على أسباب سائغة، وكان سلطان الوظيفة فى ذاتها بما يسبغه على صاحبه من أختصاصات وإمكانيات لا يعد اكراها ما دام هذا السلطان لم يستطل إلى المتهم بالأذى ماديا كان أو معنويا، ومجرد الخشية منه لا يعد قرين الأكراه المبطل للاعتراف لا معنى ولا حكما.

"سنة المكتب الفنى " 44 " رقم الصفحة - 322 -   " قاعدة رقم - 43 -"

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 1280 لسنه 61 ق ، جلسة9 -11-1992

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (8) إثبات " إعتراف " 
- الدفع بحصول الإعتراف نتيجة إكراه  - لايقبل لأول مرة ألأمام محكمة النقض – علة ذلك ؟

(9)  إثبات " إعتراف " 
- تقدير صحة الإعتراف وقيمته فى الإثبات - موضوعى

القاعدة:
8- لما كان البين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الطاعن لم يدفع أمام محكمة الموضوع بأن إعترافه كان وليد إكراه أو تهديد ولو يطلب منها عرضه على جهة فنية أو طبيب للتأكد من خلوة من الإصابات حتى تطمئن إلى إعترافة، فإنه فضلا عن أنه لا يقبل منه إثارة ذلك لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض لما يتطلبه من تحقيق موضوعى تنحسر عنه وظيفته هذه المحكمة، فليس له أن ينعى على المحكمة الإخلال بحقه فى الدفاع قعودها عن الرد على دفاع لم يبد أمامها أو إجراء تحقيق سكت هو عن المطالبة به . 

9- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات ومتى خلصت إلى سلامة الدليل المستمد من الاعتراف فإن مفاد ذلك أنها أطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التى ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ به، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبولا . 
"

  "سنة المكتب الفنى "43  " رقم الصفحة -    1014 - قاعدة رقم -   156    - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 13108   لسنة 61 ق جلسة   12- 6-2001

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (6)     إثبات  " إعتراف " إستجواب "
 (8)     إثبات " إعتراف "


القاعدة
6-  من المقرر أن بطلان الاستجواب لا يحول دون أخذ القاضي بعناصر الإثبات الأخرى المستقلة عنه والمؤدية إلى النتيجة التي أسفر عنها الاستجواب المدعي ببطلانه، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخذ بما أدلى به المتهمون من اعترافات شفهية لضابط الواقعة- لدى مناقشته لهم شفاهة إثر ضبطهم - وأثبتها هذا الضابط في محضره باعتبارها دليلا مستقلا عن الاستجواب، وكان تقدير هذه الاعترافات الشفهية وتحديد مدى صلتها بالاستجواب هو من شئون محكمة الموضوع تقدره حسبما ينكشف لها من ظروف الدعوى بحيث إذا قدرت أن هذه الاعترافات الشفهية تمت منهم غير متأثرة بالاستجواب المدعي ببطلانه- كما هو الشأن في الدعوى المطروحة- جاز لها الأخذ بها.

8-   لما كانت الطاعنة الثانية لم تتمسك أمام محكمة الموضوع بدرجتيها بأن اعترافها بمحضر الضبط كان وليد إكراه، فإنه لا يقبل منها إثارة هذا الدفاع لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض.


" سنة المكتب الفنى "  52   " رقم الصفحة - 582  -  قاعدة رقم –  105 -

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 14596 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 10-1-1990

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(6) اثبات " اعتراف " . اكراه .
- الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية . من عناصر الاستدلال . لمحكمة الموضوع . كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات .

 (7) اثبات " اعتراف " . حكم 
- مثال لنعي غير سديد ـ في جريمة قتل عمد . بمخالفة الحكم للثابت بالأوراق .

القاعدة:
6- من المقرر أن الإعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من العناصر التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها و قيمتها فى الإثبات و لها دون غيرها البحث فى صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الإعتراف المعزو إليه قد إنتزع منه بطريق الإكراه - و متى تحققت المحكمة من أن الإعتراف سليم مما يشوبه و إطمأنت إليه فإن لها أن تأخذ به بلا معقب عليها.

7- لما كان الطاعن - و على ما يبين من أسباب طعنه - لا يمارى فى أن تحريات الشرطة الأولى و إعترافه الأول بتحقيق النيابة كان على إرتكابه الجريمة مع أربعة آخرين ، ثم جاء إعترافه الثانى على نفسه فقط و هو الإعتراف الذى حصله الحكم و عول عليه فى الإدانة - فى وقت لم تكن قد تقدمت فيه الشرطة بعد بتحرياتها الثانية و المتضمنة أن الطاعن قد إرتكب الجريمة وحده فإن ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه عن مخالفة الإعتراف الذى حصله للتحريات الأولى التى كانت قائمة وحدها وقت صدوره يكون سديداً و يضحى النعى عليه بمخالفة الثابت بالأوراق فى هذا الخصوص غير سديد .

"  -سنة المكتب الفنى -41  - رقم الصفحة -  94- قاعدة رقم - 12- "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 14625 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 18-1-1990

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(2)   إثبات  " أعتراف " . محكمة الموضوع 
- عدم التزام المحكمة نص اعتراف المتهم وظاهره . لها أن تجزئه وأن تستنبط منه الحقيقة كما كشف عنها . 
 مثال .
القاعدة:
2- لما كان من المقرر أن المحكمة ليست ملزمة فى أخذها بإقرار المتهم أن تلتزم نصه و ظاهره بل إن لها أن تجزئه و أن تستنبط منه الحقيقة كما كشفت عنها ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخذ من إقرار الطاعن بضبط المبلغ الذى سلمه له المجنى عليه معه دون باقى قوله من أنه إستلم المبلغ بحسبانه من الرسوم المستحقه على العقار - بفرض حصوله - فإنه يكون سليماً فيما إنتهى إليه و مبنياً على فهم صحيح للواقع ، و من ثم فإن النعى عليه فى هذا الوجه لا يكون له محل .

"  -سنة المكتب الفنى -41  - رقم الصفحة -   191 - قاعدة رقم - 29  - "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 14725 لسنة 62 ق، جلسة 17 -1-1994

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(3) إثبات  " إعتراف  "
- حق المحكمة فى الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى أية مرحلة من مراحل التحقيق أو المحاكمة ولو عدل عنه بعد ذلك .


 (4) إثبات  " إعتراف  " – إكراه 
- تقدير صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن اعترافه كان نتيجة أكراه موضوعى .


القاعدة:

    3- من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ بإعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق وأن عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى أطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع. 

    4- من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع دون غيرها البحث فى صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الإعتراف المعزو إليه قد إنتزع منه بطريق الإكراه، ومت تحققت من أن الإعتراف سليم مما يشوبه واطمأنت إليه، كان لها أن تأخذ به بلا معقب عليه. 


   " سنة المكتب الفنى "45  " رقم الصفحة -115  -قاعدة رقم  -17 -         "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 15077لسنة61ق، خلسة20-1-1993

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
(1)  إثبات " اعتراف ". محكمة الموضوع 
- الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية تقدير صحته فى الإثبات موضوعى لمحكمة الموضوع بحث صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من انتراع الاعتراف منه بالاكراه .


القاعدة:
1- من المقرر أن الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال-التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات، ولها أن تأخذ به متى اطمأنت إلى صدقة ومطابقته للحقيقة والوقائع، كما أن لها أن تقدر عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد أنتزع منه بطريق الأكراه بغير معقب عليها مادامت تقيم تقديرها على أسباب سائغة.

سنة المكتب الفنى "  " رقم الصفحة - 127 -    قاعدة رقم -13 -"

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 17608لسنة59ق، جلسة 13-6-1993

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(1)  إثبات " إعتراف ".



القاعدة:
1- لما كان البين من مطالعة محاضر جلسات المحاكم أمام درجتى التقاضى أن الطاعنة أو الدفاع عنها لم يثيرا الاعتراف المنسوب إليها قد صدر عنها نتيجة إكراه وقع عليها أثناء التحقيق معها، فإنه لا يكون للطاعنة من بعد النعى على المحكمة قعودها عن الرد عن دفاع لم يثير أمامها ولا يقبل منها التحدى بذلك الدفاع الموضوعى لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض، ويضحى منعى الطاعنة على الحكم على غير أساس متعينا رفضه موضوعا.


سنة المكتب الفنى "  " رقم الصفحة -597  -    قاعدة رقم  -89  -

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 18750 لسنة 67 ق جلسة  22 - 9-1999

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :


(2)     إثبات " إعتراف  "
- تجزئة اعتراف المتهم . حق لمحكمة الموضوع . حد ذلك : ألا تمسخ تلك الأقوال بما يحيلها عن معناها ويحرفا عن مواضعها .

القاعدة

2- من حق محكمة الموضوع تجزئة اعتراف المتهم، إلا أن ذلك حده ألا تمسخ تلك الأقوال بما يحيلها عن معناها ويحرفها عن مواضعها.


" سنة المكتب الفنى "  50   " رقم الصفحة -  462 -  قاعدة رقم –  107 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 19136لسنة62ق، جلسة 1-7-1993

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (4) إثبات " إعتراف ".
- خطأ المحكمة فى تسمية الاقرار اعترافا لايعيب الحكم مادامت لم ترتب عليه الاثر القانونى للاعتراف .

القاعدة:
4- من المقرر أن خطأ  المحكمة فى تسمية الإقرار اعترافا لا يقدح فى سلامة حكمها طالما أن الاقرار تضمن من الأدلة ما يعزز أدلة الدعوى الأخرى، وما دامت المحكمة لم ترتب عليه وحدة الاثر القانونى للاعتراف.

سنة المكتب الفنى "  " رقم الصفحة - 631 -    قاعدة رقم  -  97   -"

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 1954لسنة 67 ق جلسة   11- 1-1999

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(3)    إثبات " إعتراف  " 
- لايعيب الحكم التفاته عن الدفع ببطلان اعتراف الطاعن . ما دام أنه لم يعول عليه فى الإدانة .


القاعدة
3- إذ كان الثابت من مدونات الحكم أنه لم يعول في قضاء الإدانة على الاعتراف المسند إلى الطاعن بمحضر ضبط الواقعة . ومن ثم , فلا عليه أن يعرض للدفع ببطلانه .

" سنة المكتب الفنى "  50   " رقم الصفحة -  36 -  قاعدة رقم – 6  -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 2352 لسنة 52 ق ، جلسة 4-1-1983

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(4) إثبات " إعتراف " 
- مثال لاستخلاص سائغ فى اطراح دفع ببطلان الاعتراف والاستجواب.
القاعدة 
4- لما كان الحكم قد حصل دفع الطاعن الأول ببطلان اعترافه و استجوابه ، و بعد أن رد عليه بما يكفى لإطراحه عن أن إعتراف الطاعن بجلسة المحاكمة و موافقته على إستجوابه و إجابته بما لا يخرج عما تضمنه تحقيق النيابة العامة يؤكد عدم صحة هذا الدفع ، و إذ كان الطاعن لا يجادل فيما أسنده إليه الحكم فى هذا الخصوص ، فإن ما يثيره فى شأنه يكون غير سديد .  


"سنة المكتب الفنى - 34-  رقم الصفحة – 36 -قاعدة رقم  -  4- "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 23528لسنة62ق، جلسة 1-7-1993

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(3) إثبات " اعتراف ". حكم
- خطأ الحكم فى تسمية اقرار الطاعن اعترافا . لايعيبه . طالما لم يرتب عليه وحده الاثر . القانونى للاعتراف .



القاعدة:
3- لما كان الحكم قد حصل أقوال الطاعن كما هى واردة بأسباب الطعن والتى تضمنت إقرارا منه بتحرير المحررين موضوع الدعوى والتوقيع عليهما باسمه الشخصي باعتبار أن هذا التوقيع لامين السجل المدنى فإن تسمية هذا الإقرار اعترافا لا يقدح فى سلامة الحكم طالما أنه تضمن من الدلائل ما يعزز أدلة الدعوى الاخرى وما دامت المحكمة لم ترتب عليه وحده الأثر القانونى للاعتراف وهو الاكتفاء به والحكم على الطاعن بغير سماع شهود.


سنة المكتب الفنى "  " رقم الصفحة -647  -    قاعدة رقم  -  99   -"

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 24628 لسنة 63 ق جلسة  7 - 7-2002

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :


(3)     إثبات " إعتراف "
-

القاعدة

3-   لما كان الاعتراف في المواد الجنائية من العناصر التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات فلها - دون غيرها - البحث في صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه فإن المحكمة إذ تحققت للأسباب السائغة التي ساقتها على النحو المتقدم واطمأنت إلى أن هذا الاعتراف سليم مما يشوبه تكون قد مارست السلطة المخولة لها بغير معقب عليها.



" سنة المكتب الفنى "  53   " رقم الصفحة -  787 -  قاعدة رقم –  134

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 2534 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 6-2-1990


الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
  (3) إثبات - أعتراف - . محكمة الموضوع 
- حق محكمة الموضوع في الأخذ باعتراف المتهم في حق نفسه وعلي غيره من المتهمين ولو لم يكن معززا بدليل آخر متي اطمأنت الي صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع .
 تناقض أقوال المتهم أو تضاربها في بعض تفاصيلها لا يعيب الحكم ما دام استخلص الحقيقة منها بما لا تناقض فيه.

(4) إثبات - اعتراف - . اكراه .
- النعي بأن المتهم أجبر علي الاعتراف دون بيان وجه ما ينعاه عليه أو الاشارة الي الاكراه المبطل له لا يعد دفعا ببطلانه .
اثارة هذا الدفع لأول مرة أمام النقض . غير جائزة . علة ذلك ؟

القاعدة:
 3- من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة مطلقة فى الأخذ بإعتراف المتهم فى حق نفسه و على غيره من المتهمين متى إطمأنت إلى صحته و مطابقته للحقيقة و الواقع و لو لم يكن معززاً بدليل آخر ، و كان لا يعيب الحكم أو يقدح فى سلامته تناقض رواية هذا المتهم أو تضاربها فى بعض تفاصيلها ما دام قد إستخلص الحقيقة من أقواله إستخلاصاً سائغاً لا تناقض فيه و ما دام لم يورد هذه التفصيلات أو يركن إليها فى تكوين عقيدته و هو الحال فى الدعوى المطروحة و من ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد .

4- لما كان يبين من الرجوع إلى محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الدفاع عن المحكوم عليه الآخر لم يدفع ببطلان الإعتراف الصادر من المحكوم عليه الآخر و لم يقل أنه كان وليد إكراه أو إجراءات باطلة و كل ما قاله الدفاع عنه فى هذا الصدد هو أنه قد أجبر عليه دون أن يبين وجه ما ينعاه على هذا الإعتراف مما يشكك فى سلامته و لا يمكن القول بأن هذه العبارة المرسلة التى ساقها تشكل دفعاً ببطلان الإعتراف أو تشير إلى الإكراه المبطل له و كل ما يمكن أن تنصرف إليه هو التشكيك فى الدليل المستمد من الإعتراف توصلاً إلى عدم تعويل المحكمة عليه فإنه لا يقبل من الطاعن إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض لما يتطلبه من إجراء تحقيق موضوعى تنحسر عنه وظيفة هذه المحكمة .

  -سنة المكتب الفنى -41  - رقم الصفحة -  275 - قاعدة رقم -  48    - -

----------

